# What type of shower valve is this?



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone know what type of valve this is?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like a delta 1600 series scaldguard with a special adapter for a handle...Not all versions had the diverter in the valve body like the drawing.

Although I don't see the adjustment screw. Maybe a foreign knockoff.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I was thinking Price sphincter.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I'd say a no good one with the all cpvc male adapters. I'd hate to try and take that cartridge out 5 years from now. SNAP.


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

The closest thing to it is a Toto. I really have no idea. I am recommending it be changed out even though it is a new valve. Its a do it yourself project started and not finished. 

Unless any of you guys can tell me what it is.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PaulW said:


> The closest thing to it is a Toto. I really have no idea. I am recommending it be changed out even though it is a new valve. Its a do it yourself project started and not finished.
> 
> Unless any of you guys can tell me what it is.


New valve? That eliminates the Delta. The 1600 has been gone for many years.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> New valve? That eliminates the Delta. The 1600 has been gone for many years.


I'm sure the Chinese still make it...:laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Probrably. Delta knock off like peerless or delex


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.cfgonline.com/shared/pdf/instruction_sheets/INS1967A.pdf

http://www.cfgonline.com/index.cfm

Maybe, can't tell from the photo.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I would say a Glacier Bay or Pegasus with a very small change of an older Gerber. Would need to see the cartridge pulled out to be sure.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I'd say a no good one with the all cpvc male adapters. I'd hate to try and take that cartridge out 5 years from now. SNAP.


HP, the hot side will be leaking long before the cartridge fails..


----------

